# REAL OR FAKE HUBLOT Big Bang King Power Foudroyante



## hublot701 (Jun 11, 2015)

IS THIS A REAL OR FAKE HUBLOT Big Bang King Power Foudroy












ante?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Real or not that thing is fugly


----------



## hublot701 (Jun 11, 2015)

lol you can say that again.
Someone needs to let me know if it's real or fake?!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Im going with fake.......and I'm betting you know this.


----------



## hublot701 (Jun 11, 2015)

i've weeded out several fake hublots, but this one stirs my skepticism. That "Gold 750" really throwing me off since I tested it for gold...
I'm trying to see if i can get a confident answer without having to travel.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The marker at 6 is not even applied on straight, how could you think this is authentic?


----------



## Nasir Askar (May 23, 2014)

Do I hear someone saying its legit. I wouldn't expect such a sloppy work from a luxury brand. its definitely a fake


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

AS already stated fake
The small T screws holding the rotor should be black not SS
Center shaft or pin holding the hands should be solid and gold in color
AND
H logo on movement too heavy.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Generic sh*t movement in that one and I really doubt the original posters commend about it being tested as gold. Usually never trust the words of these zero posters "is this real" questions because many times they scammers.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

That's real and it's gorgeous!!! Buy it


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thread closed since it is...................make an educated guess.


----------

